# Sebaceous Cyst



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Looks like my girl has one on her shoulder....what do you think? She has had on going skin issues but since home cooking for her she is no longer getting yeast and fungal infections and looks beautiful! However, this appeared about 5 days ago and it's been a couple of weeks since she finished her second heat. Seems as though when she goes into heat that her immune system is being compromised because of the hormonal influx and stress on the body. Her allergies tend to flare up more to and she has a few patches of missing hair spots on her ears again and missing hair around her eyes. It's not mange so don't bother to ask......I already had her checked for it and it was diagnosed as allergies  She is being spayed next month also. I know they really don't do much for these types of cysts as they usually go away on there own. Here's a pic!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Poor Bella!!! Maybe I it doesn't go away they could remove it while she is already under if it doesn't go away by itself? Or is that not needed?


----------



## Ishdat a Pitbull? (Apr 23, 2011)

Hope she gets better!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Is it scabby? Maybe just some fish flex will clear it up. I hope Bella feels better. I bet your stoked about almost being done with the crazy heat stuff.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

hope she gets well


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

EckoMac said:


> Is it scabby? Maybe just some fish flex will clear it up. I hope Bella feels better. I bet your stoked about almost being done with the crazy heat stuff.


Yes and no, but I do have fish flex on hand just in case....Sharon I should of named her SCAB cuz that's what she is! LOL!! And yes, seeing as how this is her second heat I am looking forward to her being period free  Her immune system is obviously down while being in heat and then these issues arrive thereafter.

Thanks all for the well wishes


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

u know im such a noob with dogs that i freak out on anything i see.... samson has had a few raised spots just like that but they go away fairly quickly. 

there is no broken skin or lesion ... just like a pimple on a human ...but oddly only one side of his body had em... so i thought he laid down and got bitten by ants or something when he chills in the backyard.

they go away within 2 -3 days... just scratching my head as to what it could be... he is white bodied so taking a pic wouldnt show what i am talking about at all


sorry to threadjack bella hope u get that out of your system soon


----------

